# This is going to get expensive for this dog owner...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/r/26033526/detail.html



> PITTSBURGH -- A spokesman for US Airways has confirmed that a dog got loose on board a plane, and the captain decided to divert to Pittsburgh.
> 
> According to the airline's Todd Lehmacher, Flight 522 was a nonstop flight from Newark to Phoenix but was diverted to Pittsburgh International Airport on Monday morning.
> 
> ...


I'd be shocked if its less then 100k.


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

Another person ruining it for the rest of us. Way to go! This time your stupidity comes at a price. Muahaha


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The owner was an 89 year old woman. She's probably terrorized by this dog in her own home. Elderly especially don't train their pets well. They treat them like human babies.


----------

